# Transperineal ultrasound



## yt (Mar 17, 2009)

When a urogyn physician does a transperineal anal ultrasound for diagnostic purposes what would the CPT code be?


----------



## jek521 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ugh!!  I have the same question for our urogyn!  I'm leaning towards using unlisted 76999 with a similar value to 76856.  
Jen


----------

